# best darn Q-view snacks sticks yet



## big game cook (Apr 14, 2009)

i had huge sucess with my 4th round of sticks (slim jims). i finally perfected these. first time i had cut to length before smoking. huge mistake with the colligan casings. second round last season i had heat to high causing fat to render to surface between casing and meat.

3rd round this year i did for a buddie turned out really good. tight and pretty moist.

so a coulpe weeks back we went to gander mnt and i got some 21mm casings and seasonings. snack stick flavor from lem witch is where i order my seasonings from every year.

this round i used 40% angus beef 40% lean venison and 20% pork boneless country ribmeat. heres the 15lb angus roast i got for beef. 15 lbs WOW. cut steaks and a roast from remaining. got it for $32 on sale from $67.


the chunk at top left was for these. right lower is steaks i cut and the right is a nice roast i cut for the pot or smoker. at 15 lbs it was a lil big for my 3 quart crockpot lmao.


ground the meat and mixed in seasonings. reground again through a 3 /16th plate and mixed in water 1 oz per lb. stuffed in casings and let cure for 2 days. again something that i did on the 3rd batch that didnt hurt. usually let them just sit over night.

on the smoker.

then smoked on the brinkman horizontal with mesquite at 190. they reddened up nice casings are tight and there better or as good as the old wisconson sticks. everyone loves them. right off smoker to ice cold bath. cut to length and vaccum sealed in 5 and 10 packs made 120 12 lbs.

in the bath



done. made 3 rounds. this was one.



cut to eatin size.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








a lil squeese to show the juices.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Great looking snack sticks Big Game. You've definately been busy!


----------



## bassman (Apr 14, 2009)

Those are some good looking snackies.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 14, 2009)

Great Job Big Game, thanks for the Q-view. Looks great!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice looking stuff!! Now I got to make some.


----------



## ezmoney (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice work Big Game!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 15, 2009)

Good looking stix. Those are a lot of work. You like the LEM mix pretty good then? Does it need any doctoring up?


----------



## salmonclubber (Apr 15, 2009)

nice looking stix great job


----------



## reinman (Apr 15, 2009)

Good looking sticks.

If you'd like to try mixing your own spices sometime, try this site. Page 81 has a slim jim recipe that I've tried and they came out pretty good. Can't say I followed their smoking instructions, but I did use their spice list.

http://www.wwf5.com/stuffers.com/con...s/sausrecp.pdf

*
Slim Jim Sausage Sticks
*
8 pounds lean beef, ground 1/8” plate
2 pounds pork backfat, ground 1/8” plate
2 level teaspoons Prague Powder #1
6 tablespoons ground mustard
4 tablespoons paprika
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground white pepper
1 teaspoon ground celery
1 tablespoon mace
1 teaspoon granulated garlic
3 1/2 ounces kosher salt
1 1/2 ounces powdered dextrose
6 ounces Fermento
 

I didn't use the Fermento. I looked at it once at the butcher suppply house where I get my spices, and the guy there said not to waste my time. Didn't need it. 

Also, dextrose is just sugar, so you can use that instead.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Gall dang BGC, send a couple of those 10 packs my way! I could sure use them to take to work with me. Nice job man; Got the ol' gut growling.

Tom


----------



## big game cook (Apr 16, 2009)

no. there good just with lems mix. i am gonna add high heat cheese chunks next year and maybe some jalapeno chunks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










thanks all. there mighty fine snacks. dissappearing from the frezor fast.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 16, 2009)

Those turned out great!!


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Those look awesome BGC...great job!!


----------



## cruizer (Apr 16, 2009)

Just awesome! What else can I say.


----------



## big game cook (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks all. still have some but dissappearing fast.


----------

